# glowlight breeding????



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever sucessffully breed glowlight tetras??? I have about 20 and I can tell the females from males just by sight.. What do I need to do to get them to breed. The females are HUGE with eggs and tower over the males!!


----------

